# Personal Monitors



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm toying with the idea of using personal monitors instead of floor monitors. I'd like to cut back on lugging gear around. (getting older you know) Anyone using them by chance? i.e. Galaxy Hot Spots, Peavey Impulse. Any recommendations on powered personal Monitors? i.e. TC Helicon? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

It really depends on the style of music and volume level on stage. A Hot Spot can be a great tool for an acoustic artist, but pretty useless for a shredder standing in front of a couple of stacks.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

We are a three piece, strictly 60's music, lots of harmonies and backups. No huge stacks, guitar and bass amps are tube combos. Acoustic kit. Really need to hear the vocals come though well.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

I'd go in ear. Those small monitors have a very narrow range where they work and are easily drowned out by an enthusiastic drummer.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

iaresee said:


> I'd go in ear. Those small monitors have a very narrow range where they work and are easily drowned out by an enthusiastic drummer.


I completely agree.

Small personal monitors are not very effective. They would reduce your load a bit, but you'll lose a lot of quality and if you step a couple of inches to either side you won't hear them at all.

IEMs would be a huge improvement in sound, flexibility and weight reduction and would also have a positive impact on the FOH sound.


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

We use IEMs. Perfect tool for tightening up vocals. It takes a little time to get accustomed to. And now, I'm never going back to floor wedges.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the feedback. IEM's should be the way to go. Just have to convince my bass player to go that route. He used to use them, but found them uncomfortable, and prefers the wedges. I'm sure he can be convinced.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Beatles said:


> Thanks everyone for the feedback. IEM's should be the way to go. Just have to convince my bass player to go that route. He used to use them, but found them uncomfortable, and prefers the wedges. I'm sure he can be convinced.


He could always bring his own wedges......a couple gigs with those plus a bass rig, he'll see the wisdom.


----------



## fudb (Dec 8, 2010)

my 2 cents: i'd rent IEMs first for a bit and see if you like them.. i can't abide by them. i'm only 40 but i'd still rather lug the monitor.. those qsc 1222i's are an impressive monitor you can buy one used for $1200 ish. they're 60 pounds but you could get a small dolly and make the whole trip easier..... get two and you've got enough juice to do monitors for a pretty rocking band...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Both Princess Auto and XS Cargo are selling these Altec powered speakers cheap that were intended for use with Guitar Hero and Rock Band. I've seen them up close and they're well built medium-sized wedge-monitor-style cabs with a 40W amp on board, a 6.5" woofer and tweeter of some sort. For $35 (at PA) or $40 (at XS-C), they're an excellent deal for someone pondering an inexpensive squadron of small wedge monitors.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Both Princess Auto and XS Cargo are selling these Altec powered speakers cheap that were intended for use with Guitar Hero and Rock Band. I've seen them up close and they're well built medium-sized wedge-monitor-style cabs with a 40W amp on board, a 6.5" woofer and tweeter of some sort. For $35 (at PA) or $40 (at XS-C), they're an excellent deal for someone pondering an inexpensive squadron of small wedge monitors.


Those are freaking adorable. Kids have it good these days.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

That they do.

I'm planning on picking up a pair to loan out to my kid's school and our congregation for outdoor PAs. More than enough power there for them.


----------



## bbigsby (Mar 23, 2009)

I have a set of mackie SRM150, if the band isn't too loud they are adequate, you can hear your voice and the rest of the band. They are fine for the pub and small rock bars. If you have a loud drummer or like to crank your amp past 3 these are not for you.

I had the in ears but I like to hear my guitar, amp and the crowd. Vocal's were perfect with the in ears, but I am a guitar player first, singer 2nd and if I can't hear my guitar I might as well stay home.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

bbigsby said:


> I have a set of mackie SRM150, if the band isn't too loud they are adequate, you can hear your voice and the rest of the band. They are fine for the pub and small rock bars. If you have a loud drummer or like to crank your amp past 3 these are not for you.
> 
> I had the in ears but I like to hear my guitar, amp and the crowd. Vocal's were perfect with the in ears, but I am a guitar player first, singer 2nd and if I can't hear my guitar I might as well stay home.


Why didn't you pump some guitar into your IEM miix?


----------

